# Schaut Ihr die Spiele der Fußball-WM 2022?



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Am heutigen Sonntag startet die umstrittene Fußball-WM in Katar.

Noch nie stand ein Gastgeber derart in der Kritik...
Menschenrechtsverletzungen, eine katastrophale Energiepolitik, Korruption soweit das Auge reicht:
Die Katarer liefern eine Vielzahl von Gründen, der Austragung der Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft in der Wüste mindestens skeptisch gegenüber zu stehen.

Ist ein Boykott der TV-Übertragungen also die logische Folge? 
Oder ist es dennoch in Ordnung, vier Wochen lang das Sportliche in den Fokus der eigenen Wahrnehmung zu rücken?
Oder interessiert Euch der Deutschen liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung ohnehin nicht?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Meinung.

Und eine Bitte: Bewahrt die Nettiquette und lasst das hier nicht unnötig eskalieren...


----------



## faker369 (20 Nov. 2022)

Leider ja. ich werde zwar generell nicht alle Spiele sehen können/wollen aus zeitlichen und interessen Gründen, aber ich werde die WM so gut es geht verfolgen.
Klar ist das nicht schön was dort in Katar passiert/passierte. Aber ich schaue es wegen dem Sport und dafür ist mir Fußball einfach doch zu wichtig auch wenn es bei mir in den letzten Jahren bisschen abgenommen hat.
Die Augen verschließen und sich nicht damit zu beschäftigen ist halt auch falsch. Gerade die Leute vor ort bin ich mir sicher das sie ein Zeichen setzen werden, was es am Ende bringt, weiß leider keiner.


----------



## Celtic (20 Nov. 2022)

Boykott ! Es reicht,genug ist genug!

Es geht nicht nur um Menschenrechte etc. (was ja schon reichen sollte!), sondern im allgemeinen um das Gesamtpaket
dieser korrupten Organisation.Siehe z.B Südafrika und Brasilien,was wurde denen da versprochen!? UND?
Das hat mit Sport nix mehr zu tun.

2013 Rummenigge geschmiert , DFL geschmiert, etc etc. Liste alleine in Deutschland ist lang.

Ändern wird sich auch nix danach...... wie immer.

Viel Spass.


----------



## krawutz (20 Nov. 2022)

Stellt euch mal vor, wir würden nichts mehr essen und anziehen, was irgendwo unter Verletzung der Menschenrechte produziert und/oder transportiert wurde, keine technischen Geräte mehr benutzen, die unter solchen Bedingungen entstanden sind. Da müssten wir uns aber gewaltig einschränken. Diese Menschenrechtsdiskussion im Zusammenhang mit der WM ist, obwohl sehr berechtigt, doch ziemlich scheinheilig. Übrigens : ARD und ZDF übertragen fleißig, während gleichzeitig in allen möglichen Talkshows mächtig über die bösen Veranstalter und die noch bösere FIFA geschimpft wird. So macht diese Anstalt mit unseren Gebühren die geldgeile FIFA noch reicher.


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Diese Diskussionen heute sind schon deshalb scheinheilig, weil die Vergabe lang zurück liegt und unter massiven Bestechungen zustande kam. Da hätte man gleich dagegen protestieren müssen, eine Untersuchung wegen Korruption einleiten, die Beteiligten bestrafen und die Vergabe als illegal annullieren müssen! Jetzt ist es zu spät!


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Nov. 2022)

krawutz schrieb:


> Übrigens : ARD und ZDF übertragen fleißig, während gleichzeitig in allen möglichen Talkshows mächtig über die bösen Veranstalter und die noch bösere FIFA geschimpft wird. So macht diese Anstalt mit unseren Gebühren die geldgeile FIFA noch reicher.


Dass die Übertragungsrechte regelmäßig für mehrere Europa- und Weltmeisterschaften vergeben werden und wohl auch schon vor Jahren bezahlt wurden, ist dir aber klar? Und wenn sie es nicht übertragen würden, dann würde garantiert irgendein Vogel (oder mehrere) auch wieder lautstark was von angeblicher Zensur daher schwafeln... Wie sie es auch machen, irgendwer wird immer meckern, man kann es nun mal leider nicht allen recht machen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crippler (20 Nov. 2022)

An alle die hier Boykott, Boykott schreien (Ich respektiere eure Haltung), denkt mal darüber nach, was es nützt, wenn ihr nicht guckt...Ihr seht die Spiele nicht! Stört das die FIFA und/oder Katar? NEIN! Bekommt Katar und/oder die FIFA dadurch weniger Geld? NEIN! Wird es die Situation der Menschen in Katar verändern? NEIN! Kriegt das überhaupt ein Scheich in Katar mit, dass Klaus und Eberhart in Kleinkleckersdorf die WM nicht gucken? NEIN!

Ja es ist wichtig und richtig etwas gegen die Zustände in diesen Ländern zu tun und gegen die Korruption der FIFA (und UEFA) aber etwas zu tun von dem nur ihr Nachteile habt und diejenigen, gegen die dieser Protest gerichtet ist, es nichtmal mitkriegen, bringt NULL KOMMA NIX!!!


----------



## Karlzberg (20 Nov. 2022)

Da ich im Winter auch nicht meine Heizung und mein Licht auslasse, sondern felißig mit katarischem Gas heize und strome, bin ich mal nicht so scheinheilig, die WM zu boykottieren. 
Was mich an dieser WM viel mehr stört, ist der Zeitpunkt. Irgendwie bin ich kein bißchen in WM-Stimmung, sondern -fußballkalendarisch gesehen- eher in Bundesliga- und CL-Stimmung. Auch qualitativ erwarte ich mir nicht zu viel von der WM, da die Mannschaften praktisch keinerlei Vorbereitung hatten und viele Stars verletzt ausfallen. Aber wie sagt man so schön? "Der Hunger kommt beim essen". In diesem Sinne: Guten Appetit!


----------



## jens4975 (20 Nov. 2022)

Ich „boykottiere“ jede WM seit 1998…mein Team qualifiziert sich seitdem einfach nicht mehr


----------



## didi33 (20 Nov. 2022)

Nein, bei uns sind seit Freitag alle Mannschaften im Spiel/Trainingsbetrieb da ist das Eisstadion bis Ende Februar oder länger (je nach Erfolg) meine zweite Heimat. Ansonsten würde ich es mir auch nicht antun weil mich Profifußball nicht mehr all zu sehr interessiert.


----------



## thotti (20 Nov. 2022)

Tausende Sklaven Tod nein Danke WM-2022


----------



## comatron (20 Nov. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Dass die Übertragungsrechte regelmäßig für mehrere Europa- und Weltmeisterschaften vergeben werden und wohl auch schon vor Jahren bezahlt wurden, ist dir aber klar? Und wenn sie es nicht übertragen würden, dann würde garantiert irgendein Vogel (oder mehrere) auch wieder lautstark was von angeblicher Zensur daher schwafeln...


Richtig, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen doch ein ziemlicher Unterschied zwischen Reden und Handeln besteht.


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> felißig mit katarischem Gas heize und strome,


 Wie bekommst das Gas geliefert? Der Emir hatte doch den Habeck vorerst abblitzen lassen!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (20 Nov. 2022)

Moment musste erst mal meine_ Sklaven _im Keller einsperren und jetzt habe ich Zeit zu antworten - Natürlich nicht wegen den Menschenrechte die dort herrschen


----------



## Karlzberg (20 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wie bekommst das Gas geliefert? Der Emir hatte doch den Habeck vorerst abblitzen lassen!



Naja, es ist den Unternehmen einfach zu teuer angeboten worden, das gute Gas. Aber an meiner Grundaussage ändert das nur recht wenig.


----------



## dante_23 (20 Nov. 2022)

die fußballer, die dort aktuell spielen, können mit am wenigstens für die aktuelle situation. daher kann man ihnen keinen vorwurf machen. ich schau´ mir die deutschen spiele auf jeden fall an, doch insgesamt weniger spiele (von anderen mannschaften), im vgl. zu früheren europa- oder weltmeisterschaften.
zudem, und das klang auch bereits an, kommt bei mir bislang kaum wm-stimmung auf. gefühlt war gestern noch bundesliga, die kurze wm-vorbereitung, und das turnier hat heute begonnen.

die missstände, die zur wm vergabe geführt haben, liegen lange zurück (korruption etc.) - und hier sollte angesetzt werden.
man muss sich nur mal vor augen halten: wahrscheinlich wurde jede wm seit 1998 gekauft - das sollte einem zu denken geben..... die fehler sind auf seiten der politik zu suchen, und nicht bei den sportlern. daher kommt ein boykott für mich nicht in frage.

und hier reden wir "nur" von der fifa.
was ist mit der uefa, bzw der champions league?


----------



## Buster (20 Nov. 2022)

Werd wohl "fast" alles schauen,wenn möglich


----------



## Hingiscumer (23 Nov. 2022)

Ich bin fußballmüde und mich nerven extremst diese sog. "Aktionen" wie Binde, Flaggen etc.; außerdem hat mir das Testspiel gegen den Oman für den Rest des Jahres gereicht. Also: "ich schaue nix - bin lieber hier und wix".


----------



## rostlaube (23 Nov. 2022)

Ääääh nööö. Aus Prinzip weil Fußball mich nicht juckt.


----------



## congo64 (23 Nov. 2022)

Ich werde die deutschen Spiele gucken, also DREI


----------



## snoopyle2001 (23 Nov. 2022)

bis jetzt noch keines geschaut - könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch so bleibt


----------

